# Orange County get togethers?



## lastingxcauses (Aug 4, 2011)

Any locals around here get together to do some riding?  meets? chilling? etc... :thumbsup: From the forums socal section it looks like there not many to non posted am i missing something !


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

lastingxcauses said:


> Any locals around here get together to do some riding?  meets? chilling? etc... :thumbsup: From the forums socal section it looks like there not many to non posted am i missing something !


As you know, there are plenty of club rides throughout the week and on weekends. Go on some of these club rides....and inevitably, you'll meet riders of the same skill/performance levels. That's how I met other OC riders. From there, you just set up days that are compatible with everyone. It's really a snowball effect....b/c then you'll meet some of their friends and so on and so forth. 

It's difficult to arrange a general OC meeting to ride b/c it's difficult to gauge everyone's riding level and expectations.

I believe member rward325 has set up OC group rides in the past.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The Lounge had a get together in the OC in April. Probably have another one in fall. Stay tuned!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You can find people in a bike club that do different rides as Cni2i mentioned but outside of that, it is hard to find. I tend to ride with my fixie friends. Fixie riders have a tight knit community and they seem to have rides every night. You don't have tio ride a fixed gear and very few are of the hipster variety. These are people that just love to ride. Orange County Critical Mass on Facebook and OC fixed.com Roadie section are great places to find them. Many fixie riders are roadies and they will bring out their road bikes if they know you have one. Even if they don't, it's still a fun ride. You'll have someone post on Facebook something like:

"Gonna do a ride from Disneyland area to Tustin Ranch tomorrow afternoon. Expect to climb some hills. Meet at Del Taco off the 5 Freeway and Katella at 2:30 pm. We will roll out at 3 pm." 

Amazingly enough, people show up. Sometimes 3-5 people; Sometimes 30-40.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

terbennett said:


> You can find people in a bike club that do different rides as Cni2i mentioned but outside of that, it is hard to find. I tend to ride with my fixie friends. Fixie riders have a tight knit community and they seem to have rides every night. You don't have tio ride a fixed gear and very few are of the hipster variety. These are people that just love to ride. Orange County Critical Mass on Facebook and *OC fixed.com* Roadie section are great places to find them. Many fixie riders are roadies and they will bring out their road bikes if they know you have one. Even if they don't, it's still a fun ride. You'll have someone post on Facebook something like:
> 
> "Gonna do a ride from Disneyland area to Tustin Ranch tomorrow afternoon. Expect to climb some hills. Meet at Del Taco off the 5 Freeway and Katella at 2:30 pm. We will roll out at 3 pm."
> 
> Amazingly enough, people show up. Sometimes 3-5 people; Sometimes 30-40.


Interesting. Haven't done that, but may give it a try.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

anyone know if these OC Fixed guys still meet up?


----------

